# 35 Whelen



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Do any of you have any experience with the 35 Whelen? I'm interested in accuracy, the twist you selected for the barrel, loads, hunting performance, and so on...


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a 35 Whelen improved that has a 1-14 inch twist for the barrel. I have shot 200-250gr bullets and all shoot well, but have been shooting the 225's the most With a load useing the 225gr nosler bt I am getting 2830fps and 5 shot groups at 100 yds averaging 1.5 inches. I have never shot a deer with this gun where the animal even took one step after being hit. I like the 35 whelen so much that I even built a small light 358 win and shoot a 35-444 aka 358jdj in the contender. One year we where hunting deer my hunting buddy shot a nice buck at about 75yds with his 280 and 150gr bullets. It was a heart shot, and the deer ran about 100yds before going down. Later that same day, we were walking back to the truck when a very large buck jumped up ahead of us. It was about 100yds ahead of us and started to head for another group of trees. When it turned broadside to us, still running full steam, I let fly with my 358 loaded with the 225gr sierra starting out at 2450fps (very simular to factory 35 whelen) it simply got knocked over on its side and slid for about 20yds on the snow until it hit a tree and stoped. Not even a kick or quiver. That is what the 35's will do. I like the 1-14 inch twist rate, but if most of my hunting was going to be with 250+ weight bullets, then I would get a 1-12. I think most Remington barrels are a 1-16 and seem to work. You can also load bullets ment for the 357-38spl in the 35's and have some great plinking loads, or like the bullets in the 180gr range designed for handguns can be pushed into the 2200-2300fps range and will make cat chunks so small you just have a wet spot left to tell you that it was a hit. If you reload, the improved versions will give yoiu about 100fps or so over the standard whelen, but you will not have to trim your brass. Also, if you can run some of the ballistick programs, compair the numbers for a 225gr nosler be started out at 2800fps to a 150gr nosler bt fired from a 7mm rem mag starting out at 3000fps. This is the speed I get from my 7, and if I push it more, I will only get 2 loadings from the brass. I guess a slow barrel. But the compairson will open up your eyes as to how versital the Whelen is. For big game, I would not hesitate to shoot game out to about 350yds under hunting conditions. I have busted crows at lazered 400yds with my whelen. Get one, you will love it and want more. Can you say 358 norma? 350 rem mag? Bang flop!!!


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

I just completed a 35Whelen build for an Elk hunt this Fall and am satisfied with the caliber for the intended purpose. I chose a 1-12 twist, 5 groove barrel and have settled on 250 grain game kings and partitions as the best bullet. I decided on a target mv of 2500 to 2600 for the range I'll be shooting and bullet ballistics. I'm just about done with load development, I've tested 120 loads using IMR-4895, H-4831 and R-19. Best loads have been the 4895 and R-19 with accuracy right at 1" 5 shot groups. I did a 30 load ladder of H-4831 but it did not do as well as the others. All in all, I'm happy with the caliber but doubt I'll keep it unless I get another Elk ticket or if I get a chance at a moose or bear. Most likly I'll rebarrel to 260AI. I would not recommend this heavy caliber for deer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'm turning over buying a used LH Savage 111 and screwing on an Adams & Bennett barrel in 35 Whelen. The Whelen and 338-06 fascinate me no end...


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

We are of like mind. That's exactly the same thought process I went thru before arriving at the 35Whelen. After months of opinions and thought it came down to a coin tose and the availability of brass and ammo to start from, so I chose the whelen. Bought a e-series savage action from Jim Briggs at Northland Shooters, a trigger and recoil lug from Fred Moreo at SharpShooters Supply and a Savage long action take off laminate stock I use as a mule for these projects. I bought some Lee 35Whelen dies & gage, bullets, a couple boxes of Rem factory ammo, brass and cleaning stuff from Midway and put it all together. I re-worked the factory trigger and will re-install it when I find a good hunter style stock and keep the SSS trigger for my next project.

I've found the A&B barrels more that adequate for minute of game, they are a bit rough and copper but smooth out with more rounds down range. I buy the A&B, then decide to keep the chambering or change or I have the option of buying a higher quality barrel down the road.

This is the 5th rifle I've built off Savage actons. The Savage barrel nut and changable bolt head allows for quick and easy caliber change. If you want to try something else, buy the barrel in another caliber and go for it. If you have questions, let me know, I would be happy to share what I've learned from gained knowledge. Good luck

Here's a link w/picture to an earlier posting if you have not had the chance to read it.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The last bear hunt(black bear) I went on the guide was carrying a .35 Whelen. He didn't have to use it though as I was carrying a a Marlin 1895G in .45/70 loaded with 405 grain Flat Points, a Ruger .454 Redhawk loaded with 300 grain Hornady HPs, a KA-BAR USMC, and a bottle of bear spray, my dad who also went on the hunt with me was carrying a Browning BAR in .7mm Rem Mag loaded with 150 grain Barnes X-Bullets, a S&W 629 .44 mag, loaded with 240 grain Hornady XTPs, and a bottle of bear spray.

:strapped:


----------

